# Trying out a puppy play pen



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The 9 chicks were in 2 xl living world rabbit cages. Which allowed alot of light. Allowed the shavings to go everywhere.

So I'm trying out a large play pen with mesh cover. It has a floor as well, and I have a tarp under it just in case. I'm not sold on it yet, going to give it a week .


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The top is mesh and zippers


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think that's a great idea. I love it when they can see out. Good invention!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm not sold on it yet. The rabbit cages they had alot more to see out of. This pen is good to keep the shavings in, and is just round. I saw there are clear panel pens now lol.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I put all of my babies in a kiddie pool.They can see out and the bedding stays in the pool.Once they start jumping,I put a fence of chicken wire around it.They come in different sizes but I always get the big one so the chicks have more room.Once the fence goes up,you have a way to place perches in there and raise them.I also put an up-side down box in there with 2 doors so they can get away from the light.It's easy to clean,I can collapse it to go out the door to be dumped.It's also waterproof.They cost less than $15.I don't have any pictures but just wait,I'll be posting some of the goslings in a kiddie pool in a few weeks,I just hope they won't jump out.I've tried all sorts of brooders and this seems the best way for me and the babies.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Oh that pool and fence idea is awesome! !!

I moved them back in the rabbit cages, but I attached them together so they now have more room ,it's more ventilated and brighter


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

The pool works very well.I've been using them for at least 10 years.It sure beats the rubbermaid totes and they have so much room to run and play and still see out.I wish I still had some pictures left.There are probably a couple on here from last year somewhere.I'll have to look...


----------

